# KFC fried Chicken of the Woods



## DanP (Mar 1, 2005)

Part of dinner last night - served with BBQ, Blue Cheese and Hot Aloi dipping sauces!!


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Is it squirrel?


----------



## PicaTommy (Feb 18, 2011)

I found some super fresh. Chicken tenders for lunch today, chicken fajitas tomorrow night.









Sent from my SM-G781U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## DanP (Mar 1, 2005)

Love this mushroom when you can find it young. Mine above was fried in eleven herbs and spices much like the KFC Chicken you buy. Was a first try this 
way and everyone loved it.


----------



## PicaTommy (Feb 18, 2011)

Holy COW! Ran into these SxS flushes this morning. Time to experiment with some preservation techniques. What works well with COW? I usually vacuum seal it raw.
















Sent from my SM-G781U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## DanP (Mar 1, 2005)

Great find!! I have tried dried and vacuum sealed but never like the results. Have settled on enjoying the fresh and 
always a treat. One mushroom I have never figured out. One year only new breaks or damaged trees - next year dead moss 
covered only For us always Cherry and Oaks.


----------



## Jrad76 (Oct 24, 2016)

Have good luck sautéing in olive oil, no seasoning and then vacuum sealing in meal size qualities. When I’m ready to eat I just run them under a little bit of hot water to get the bag to release then into the pan still frozen. Medium/Medium Low heat with a cover till they separate, add in some onions and garlic, maybe a little white wine. Maybe not as good as when they are fresh, but still pretty tasty to me.


----------



## PicaTommy (Feb 18, 2011)

Jrad76 said:


> Have good luck sautéing in olive oil, no seasoning and then vacuum sealing in meal size qualities. When I’m ready to eat I just run them under a little bit of hot water to get the bag to release then into the pan still frozen. Medium/Medium Low heat with a cover till they separate, add in some onions and garlic, maybe a little white wine. Maybe not as good as when they are fresh, but still pretty tasty to me.


Thanks, trying this approach now. It's the way I do most of my chants.


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

DanP said:


> Love this mushroom when you can find it young. Mine above was fried in eleven herbs and spices much like the KFC Chicken you buy. Was a first try this
> way and everyone loved it.


Looks delicious! Care to share the recipe?


----------



## DanP (Mar 1, 2005)

Recipe as follows: 1 Cup Milk or Buttermilk - 1 Egg - splash of lemon Juice - Mix.
Dried Ingredients : 1 Cup flour / 1 tspoon Salt / 3/4 tspoon Thyme / 1/2 tspoon Basil / 1 tspoon Oregano / 1 tspoon Garlic Powder / tspoon Celery Salt

1/2 Tspoon Black Pepper / 1/2 Tspoon Dried Ground Mustard / 2 Tspoon Paprika / 1/2 Tspoon Ground Ginger 1 1/2 Tspoon White Pepper

I tossed and soaked the COW in the wet mix for 2-3 min. then tossed in flour mix - let set on wire rack for 10 - 15 min and retossed back in flour mixture.

Pan Fried at 350 in veg oil until golden brown. Placed on paper towels then plated and served. Credit for the recipe goes to Sauce Stache it's not mine. Ran across this last year
but had to wait until I found some mushrooms.

Plan to try this mix on some birds this fall!


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

DanP said:


> Recipe as follows: 1 Cup Milk or Buttermilk - 1 Egg - splash of lemon Juice - Mix.
> Dried Ingredients : 1 Cup flour / 1 tspoon Salt / 3/4 tspoon Thyme / 1/2 tspoon Basil / 1 tspoon Oregano / 1 tspoon Garlic Powder / tspoon Celery Salt
> 
> 1/2 Tspoon Black Pepper / 1/2 Tspoon Dried Ground Mustard / 2 Tspoon Paprika / 1/2 Tspoon Ground Ginger 1 1/2 Tspoon White Pepper
> ...


Thanks for the recipe and crediting Sauce Stache. Had not heard of him. Watched some of his videos. His bacon mushrooms look good. I'd like to try them using COW and the core of Hen of the woods. They would slice up nice like bacon.


----------



## DanP (Mar 1, 2005)

DanSS26 said:


> Thanks for the recipe and crediting Sauce Stache. Had not heard of him. Watched some of his videos. His bacon mushrooms look good. I'd like to try them using COW and the core of Hen of the woods. They would slice up nice like bacon.


Looking to try his lobster roll using lobster mushrooms. I was not trying to go vegan so use standard milk or buttermilk above. Still used a splash of lemon where as he used it to 
thicken the nut milk. Also cut back a bit on the salt. Give us a report on the bacon if you make it.


----------



## rippin lip (Nov 29, 2010)

Looking forward to trying the recipe. Found my first chickens today.


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

Hey Dan- what’s the earliest you’ve found hen of the woods downstate? All this rain and a cool snap- I’m thinking of checking a few old spots in the Waterloo/ Pinckney area…


----------



## jmgi2020 (Sep 5, 2020)

rippin lip said:


> Looking forward to trying the recipe. Found my first chickens today.
> View attachment 788634


I was finding some chickens a few days ago before we got all the rain, but now there are LOTS of them in the woods today.


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

Grinnell said:


> Hey Dan- what’s the earliest you’ve found hen of the woods downstate? All this rain and a cool snap- I’m thinking of checking a few old spots in the Waterloo/ Pinckney area…


Now is the time to get out there. Picked 3 hens and 2 bags of COW today. Oakland county


----------



## jmgi2020 (Sep 5, 2020)

DanSS26 said:


> Now is the time to get out there. Picked 3 hens and 2 bags of COW today. Oakland county
> 
> View attachment 788670
> 
> ...


My hen spots down here in southern Wayne County are not producing yet.


----------



## jmgi2020 (Sep 5, 2020)

Well, I'm updating my earlier post from today, I went out and found my first two hens of the season, about a 7" and 10" diameter.


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

I made KFC chicken of the woods tonight. Really liked them. Next time I will add a little poultry seasoning to kick up the chicken taste. Had a friend over that does not like mushrooms. He really liked them too. He was skeptical, but said it was just like chicken.


----------



## DanP (Mar 1, 2005)

That's what were are having tonight. The earliest down state for us is 4th of July. Most of our chickens come from Alcona county - this past weekend started 
seeing them on cherry. Oaks were all old. This weekend should be on fire for hens down state - Did have a mixed bag this weekend.


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

Got some chickens tonight on a walk with the family, definitely will be going back.

How quickly do they grow back after you cut them or is a cut spot pretty much it for the year? 

The spots I found them someone else had obviously been in already but left enough for a meal.

Any use for the tougher parts of COW? Grind up for soups or just toss them?


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

Sharkbait11 said:


> Got some chickens tonight on a walk with the family, definitely will be going back.
> 
> How quickly do they grow back after you cut them or is a cut spot pretty much it for the year?
> 
> ...


Dehydrat the tough ones and grind up.


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

DanSS26 said:


> Dehydrat the tough ones and grind up.


ok thanks I will do that, can imagine it would be a nice addition to a soup or stew in the winter


----------



## jmgi2020 (Sep 5, 2020)

Sharkbait11 said:


> Got some chickens tonight on a walk with the family, definitely will be going back.
> 
> How quickly do they grow back after you cut them or is a cut spot pretty much it for the year?
> 
> ...


Once you cut them, that's it usually, unless you get a couple stragglers that come up on another part of the log.


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

I do fine with hen of the woods but I really need to learn the COW variety.
I am seeing what looks to be it but just unsure.
I will take pics next time.


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

Young Chickens fried in Drake's Frymix
View attachment 794145
View attachment 794143
View attachment 794144









Sent from my SM-S767VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

That looks delicious!


----------



## DanP (Mar 1, 2005)

Anything MJ does looks delicious and with what I have tried is 
delicious!!


----------

